

Ask HN: What do you use to order airline tickets online? - jmtame

I'm using Kayak, any better ones out there?
======
Nogwater
I just use the airline's website after shopping around.

~~~
tomaitch
That's what most people we talk to seem to do. Adioso is designed with this
assumption.

~~~
whatusername
Quick bits of feedback.. We were looking at doing a quick trip to auckland
soon.. my Melbourne to Auckland trip pulled up some great results. It was a
bit confusing looking at the prices. You show the fare with taxes - then
redirect to Virgin who show the fare without - before the booking screen for
virgin that shows the taxes again. Out of your hands I know - but maybe a note
saying $154 (including all taxes)

 _\-- Emirates flights MEL-AKL can be awesomely cheap and would love to see
you expand and include those. (Also - on Emirates -- their grid view of
departure/return dates and prices is an awesome way to look at trips...
(Although I did like the dropdown)

_ \-- I'm a Gold Qantas FF -- so I've got some level of incentive to travel on
qantas (have to for work - would choose to if the price is almost a wash
personally).. I'd like to be able to search "Melbourne to Sydney on Qantas"
and just pull back the QF flights... (means I can price shop on your site
easier)[1]

 _\-- Your font looks a little too big? Maybe that's just me. Looks like it
would be huge in a low res though..

_ \--Looks pretty nice though.. I guess the challenge is that webjet kinda
owns this space in my mind - I will try and remember you next time I'm booking
a flight though..

[1] Okay - I just noticed the edit tab on the side.. so I can pull these
results up after the fact - but I can't just type them in.

~~~
tomaitch
Did you try searching for "Melbourne to Sydney on Qantas"? It works...
<http://adioso.com/search/melbourne-to-sydney-qantas.html>

We'd like to have all the airlines like Emirates, and we will once we're
better resourced and properly launched.

As for WebJet, we're really trying to do something very different to them, so
if they do all you need right now, you're best to stick with them. Our angle
is the casual/flexible market, travelers who are price sensitive but
date/destination flexible. Kinda the opposite of business travelers.

Many thanks for the comments though :)

~~~
whatusername
I swear I did that search and it didn't work. Working fine now though.

Work travel (big 3 letter IT) is work travel - and I book through work's
systems. A system like this wont change that in the slightest. For personal -
I'm price sensitive and sometimes date flexi (I've usually got specific
destinations in mind though).. so this looks good for the price aspect.

webjets the best that I've had - so it's what I've used.

------
mahmud
Don't forget to keep an eye on browser cookies when you surf travel sites.
Delete them often, or use a browser that lets you surf in secure "zones".

For me it's Attitude Travel and Asia Room for hotels. Shoe string baby.

------
sheatsb
Farecast - <http://farecast.live.com>

It's prediction method is pretty accurate on timing when you should hold
off/when you should buy tickets, and how ticket prices are distributed
throughout the year. It also compares to the other budget travel sites
(Hotwire, etc.).

